# Cherry Salad Bowl for my daughter



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Here is a 12" x 4 1/2" with the walls 3/16" thick Cherry salad bowl that was requested by my oldest daughter.

Top of bowl










Bottom of bowl. This also lets you see the rings I put around the top for decoration and to help strengthen it.










The finish is first to cellouse sanding sealer then 12 coats of Wipe on Poly.
It is very water proof, but not dishwasher proof. I told her soap and water only.

Thanks for looking


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful, Arlin! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful. 
One day I only hope to make turnings this nice b


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have a good friend at Woodnet that gave me the cherry bowl blank for which I am thankful.

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, Arlin!!

Love those rings!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

very nice. the finish on it looks excellent!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lovely Arlin.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

its always nice to be able to help your family when they ask for things we can make, it turned out really well arlin…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much Guys and Gals.

Labor of Love

Arlin

PS - I have done turnings for woodworkers here too.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very NICE Arlin…

3/16" thick! That is really THIN! ... Hope it doesn't break! 

COOL Bowl!

Thank you!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Joe

The top is a little thicker due to the beading and band I put along it. Makes the top 5/16 thick alittle over 1/4

Arlin


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice looking bowl. I'm working on getting sides thinner but I get a lot of vibration off the tool.


----------



## BENTWOOD (Jul 9, 2013)

Very Lovely bowl. The upside down bowl photo almost looks like four bowls stacked…or is it just me?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wow … gorgeous bowl and rings really set if off


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd say your daughters request gave you the proper motivation. That is one very fine bowl!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Bentwood

That is just how the wood looks not quite crotch wood but close enough to look like it.

Rick

If you try a round scraper 3/8 or 1/2 thick and rounded on the end and ground on the sides and take very light cuts you can do it. It also helps to keep a few fingers on the side or one of those wheel things to help dampen vibration will help. You can do it, however, it takes alot of practice and more then a few scrap bowls by trying. 

Arlin


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful, Arlin. Gorgeous piece of wood and you've shown it to great effect.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work there, Arlin!!!

Everything I try to turn….
ends up square!!! ;^)


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Randy

It is hard to turn things square but it can be done. So I guess you know how.

Arlin


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

The bowl is a very beautiful piece.

Question…is the wipe on poly food safe?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Wipe on Poly and several other items including some Laquers are food safe as long as they dry for the time it says on the can. Most have to dry from 30 to 45 days. The good thing about WIP is it is hard and wares along time and can be washed with soap and water because it is water proofing the wood.

Remember Mr Beall from Beall wood buffing said the Government made it a law to sell anything not food safe anymore just incase anything is injusted by an infant or child.

Arlin


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Spectacular turning Arlin. Wow!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

A beauty!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Did the bowl go out of round at all as it continued to further dry after turning?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

BBY

The bowl was already dried for over 5 years when the gentleman gave it to me. There is one other thing I forgot to mention that I do.

I turn the bowl down about 1/2" at a time from top to bottom and make sure the outside is the right diamiter I want before going down anyfurther. Almost all woodturners that do Very thin turning do it that way.

Mads

It is great to hear from you again buddy. Hope and pray all is well with you.

Arlin


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Always a Pleasure to see your Turnings


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

All is fine, thank you, life moves on and bring me smiles.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

what a beautiful bowl, great work man!


----------

